# New to all of this.



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Extreme new guy to the hobby and I just got my son an N-scale train set and some Kato tracks at the only hobby shop in the city.
Simple oval to start.
Now what?

it’s a Bachman yard master set, and so far I’m not really impressed with the loco, iTA a little “jerky” and the cars don’t couple together very easily.
Any advice?

budget is also pretty tight, so a new loco is currently out of the question.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Josh32 said:


> Extreme new guy to the hobby and I just got my son an N-scale train set and some Kato tracks at the only hobby shop in the city.
> Simple oval to start.
> Now what?
> 
> ...


Cleaning the wheels and track might help a little.
How much room do you have for the table?


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

I’ve got roughly 30x48 for him, train and track are brand new, but I’ll wipe everything down.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Josh32 said:


> I’ve got roughly 30x48 for him, train and track are brand new, but I’ll wipe everything down.


Sometime they use a shipping film on the track to preserve them a little till they are sold. 
Clean everything makes a big difference. Wheels too.
Kato locomotives, is the brand you should have bought. 
Bachman's can be finicky.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Are the trains new or used?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Are the trains new or used?


He said Brand New.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Josh32 said:


> I’ve got roughly 30x48 for him, train and track are brand new, but I’ll wipe everything down.


My N scale story. Mine is small. 








Ed's N Scale


Thanks to Xatt's kid (little Stan?) I went on a hunt for my N scale stuff which was scattered here and there in the dark gloomy confines of my dungeon. ( sort of like an Easter egg hunt):D My HO scale are all packed nice as is my most of my O (somewhat:rolleyes:) I have been putting off the...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> My N scale story. Mine is small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome set up, definitely something to aspire to.
Looking on EBay and other places for extra cars, but this will definitely be a long term project.
My 13 yo is high functioning autistic, and this seems to be holding his attention and definitely becoming a passion for him….so here we go


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Old_Hobo said:


> Are the trains new or used?


All brand new, Bachman train on Christmas, Kato track bought NIB today


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Josh32 said:


> All brand new, Bachman train on Christmas, Kato track bought NIB today


Did you plan on replacing the Bachmann track? I would, but Kato does sell adapters so the two will work together. Without the adapters, the two brands will not work with each.

As for what to do next, I suggest a set of turnouts with a connection to form a second cut across one end, just short of the loop or maybe even with two loops on one end. That will help keep it from getting boring just going in circles. Then I would start on scenery and buildings. You can spread the cost out by buying it a little at a time and then working on adding something new each month. This will give you years of enjoyment until you can expand the layout or build a bigger one.

And from what I was told, everyone will build multiple layouts if you stay in the hobby. I am on either my second (or third depending on how you count them) and I started just a little over a year ago. And while my son is still working on scenery for this one, I am already planning the next one when we move from his garage into his shed. For some reason, he thinks he should be able to play pool on his pool table instead of using it for a stand for the layout.


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Steve Rothstein said:


> Did you plan on replacing the Bachmann track? I would, but Kato does sell adapters so the two will work together. Without the adapters, the two brands will not work with each.
> 
> As for what to do next, I suggest a set of turnouts with a connection to form a second cut across one end, just short of the loop or maybe even with two loops on one end. That will help keep it from getting boring just going in circles. Then I would start on scenery and buildings. You can spread the cost out by buying it a little at a time and then working on adding something new each month. This will give you years of enjoyment until you can expand the layout or build a bigger one.
> 
> And from what I was told, everyone will build multiple layouts if you stay in the hobby. I am on either my second (or third depending on how you count them) and I started just a little over a year ago. And while my son is still working on scenery for this one, I am already planning the next one when we move from his garage into his shed. For some reason, he thinks he should be able to play pool on his pool table instead of using it for a stand for the layout.


I didn't originally plan on replacing the Bachman track, but after talking to the folks at the hobby shop in the city, the convinced my son to bring in his track and power supply and traded him a Kato set, which was significantly larger. 
I definitely like the idea for the turn outs, thank you.
scenery is next, just have to get him to start drawing out what he wants.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Bachmann does make some good N-scale stuff.

Unfortunately, they put little to none of it in any of their N-scale train sets. They pack their mediocre-quality stuff in them instead.

Just have to clean the loco wheels and the track, make sure the loco is properly lubricated, and hope it "breaks in" after a few hours or more of run time. I imagine the rolling stock is still equipped with the old Rapido couplers. Whatever they have, they're not going to be the greatest quality either. Probably have to live with them until you gain some more experience and budget to buy better.

At the opposite end of the spectrum is the Kato track. That's top quality stuff!


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Kato makes some wonderful add on track sets. A lot of the N scale community even build large layouts with them.

The guide that comes with it has some really good addon suggestions. I would advise you to stay away from anything tighter than your current 12-3/8" curves. So stay away from the V5.
M1-Guide.pdf (katousa.com)

Steve's Trains has some really neat small N-scale layouts all done in Kato Unitrack that you could build your track collection towards.
N Scale Track Plans (steves-trains.com)


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you for all the input, it’s appreciated


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Josh32 said:


> Extreme new guy to the hobby and I just got my son an N-scale train set and some Kato tracks at the only hobby shop in the city.
> Simple oval to start.
> Now what?
> 
> ...


Josh32;

Welcome aboard;

Model railroading is a great hobby to share with your son. I am a long-time N-scaler. Given the limited space you have, N-scale is a good choice. I was glad to read that your local hobby shop owner was kind enough to let your son exchange his Bachman stuff for Kato. That guy's a keeper! I would give him all your business.
The files below are some I wrote for new modelers like you. Read through them if you wish. I also recommend the book "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. It covers a wide variety of model railroad topics in simple text and many photos. Your hobby shop may stock it, or they could order it for you.
How old is your son? I have a six-year-old grandson who loves trains. He has his own N-scale layout (see photo)

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Josh32 said:


> Awesome set up, definitely something to aspire to.
> Looking on EBay and other places for extra cars, but this will definitely be a long term project.
> My 13 yo is high functioning autistic, and this seems to be holding his attention and definitely becoming a passion for him….so here we go


My oldest has Asperger's so I know what you're dealing with. When something as constructive as model railroading holds his attention, that's great. Squeeze the budget and encourage him to participate as much as he is able.

In this hobby, always remember that new doesn't equal clean. Track and electrical contacts oxidize just sitting there. Regular cleaning and maintenance is a must.

I agree with the assessment that an N scale Bachmann train set might not be the best locomotive, although the stuff you buy individually is likely to be fine. What kind of power pack was included. Sometimes companies cut corners there too to keep costs down.


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

CTValleyRR said:


> My oldest has Asperger's so I know what you're dealing with. When something as constructive as model railroading holds his attention, that's great. Squeeze the budget and encourage him to participate as much as he is able.
> 
> In this hobby, always remember that new doesn't equal clean. Track and electrical contacts oxidize just sitting there. Regular cleaning and maintenance is a must.
> 
> I agree with the assessment that an N scale Bachmann train set might not be the best locomotive, although the stuff you buy individually is likely to be fine. What kind of power pack was included. Sometimes companies cut corners there too to keep costs down.


I ended up getting a new power pack (kato) with the new track too, the only thing Bachman is the loco and cars


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thelic said:


> Kato makes some wonderful add on track sets. A lot of the N scale community even build large layouts with them.
> 
> The guide that comes with it has some really good addon suggestions. I would advise you to stay away from anything tighter than your current 12-3/8" curves. So stay away from the V5.
> M1-Guide.pdf (katousa.com)
> ...


So, before I joined here the pack I got at the hobby shop is a V-5…what are the issues with this?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think the power pack is the SX….the V-5 track set does not come with a power pack….

He was talking about the curve radius of 11” in the V-5 set that is not desirable….


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Old_Hobo said:


> I think the power pack is the SX….the V-5 track set does not come with a power pack….
> 
> He was talking about the curve radius of 11” in the V-5 set that is not desirable….


Well dang.
Other than buying a new set, anything I can do about that?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have short cars, the V-5 set will be fine…..


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

Old_Hobo said:


> If you have short cars, the V-5 set will be fine…..


I do so far, thank you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Josh32 said:


> I do so far, thank you.


The key phrase there is "so far". No need to run out and replace them right away, but keep in mind that it probably won't play well with longer equipment.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Josh32 said:


> Well dang.
> Other than buying a new set, anything I can do about that?


Josh32;

In N-scale, 11" radius is OK. Most equipment will get around a 11" radius curve without problems. Large wheelbase steam locomotives, those with more than six driver wheels, may have problems with this curve. Some large diesels with six wheel trucks under each end MAY have problems, but that's a bit less likely. I don't necessarily recommend buying a different Kato set at this point. Run your train and see if you even have any problems to worry about. I doubt you will. I think that Bachmann "Yardmaster" train set may actually be the "Yard Boss" set? I couldn't find a Bachmann Yardmaster set in N-scale, though they do sell an HO-scale set called Yardmaster. The N-scale Yard Boss set comes with a small steam locomotive with only six big driver wheels. If that's the case, it, and the freight cars it pulls, should go through the 11" curves just fine.

The "jerky" running you noticed may mean that this is an older design Bachmann locomotive. I had one years ago. It didn't run well at slow speeds. Its possible that for the train set market, (a.k.a. cheap in quality, if not noticeably in retail price) they may be still selling the old design. I don't know this, its just speculation. But it fits the general pattern that the items in train sets are usually not the best a company makes. Rather, such sets often include low quality locomotives and power packs, to keep the retail price of the set as low as possible.

In the future, you will have more decisions to make. If your son (and /or you) stays interested in model trains, look at incorporating some flex track into any future layout or expansion. With flex track, you can choose your own curve radius, rather than accepting whatever's in a manufacturer's set. Its also much cheaper than Kato track. If you like the Kato track enough to stick with it, you are not restricted to pre-packaged track sets. They also sell loose pieces, generally in two packs, including larger radius curved pieces. In addition to the best roadbed track, Kato also makes excellent locomotives. So that's another item for your "maybe later" shopping list.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

traction fan said:


> Josh32;
> 
> In N-scale, 11" radius is OK. Most equipment will get around a 11" radius curve without problems. Large wheelbase steam locomotives, those with more than six driver wheels, may have problems with this curve. Some large diesels with six wheel trucks under each end MAY have problems, but that's a bit less likely. I don't necessarily recommend buying a different Kato set at this point. Run your train and see if you even have any problems to worry about. I doubt you will. I think that Bachmann "Yardmaster" train set may actually be the "Yard Boss" set? I couldn't find a Bachmann Yardmaster set in N-scale, though they do sell an HO-scale set called Yardmaster. The N-scale Yard Boss set comes with a small steam locomotive with only six big driver wheels. If that's the case, it, and the freight cars it pulls, should go through the 11" curves just fine.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the advice.
Track is down, loco is running alright, now it’s time to tackle terrain and scenery


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Just to echo CT and TF, I wouldn't go and get a different set if you already have the V5 and its runs with your current equipment. However as you build your track collection try to buy the sets that are in the 12-3/8" radius or larger, or make the jump into flex track.

The 11" stuff you have can still be used on your next layout too, you just may be wise to keep it on a branch line or siding rather than mainline.

From what I understand Bachmann does make quality stuff but unfortunately you have to weed it out through some budget options. 

I have all Kato locomotives for my modern era layout and they run great. Maybe not the most detailed, or the most features, but wow do they run well and without issues. I think that has more to do with the enjoyability of the hobby than anything. Which brings us back to the track radii, the larger you can go the better things will run, the less problems you will have.

One last thing to consider. If you find you are really enjoying the hobby and want to continue to pursue it then its probably best to make the jump to DCC early, as in the next locomotive you buy should at the very least be easily converted to DCC. Most (All?) DCC decoder equipped locomotives will run on DC track as well. I find the engines run a little better, especially at low speeds, with PWM than on variable voltage DC. The ability to control a train rather than a track is simply amazing. I had DC sets as a kid and jumping back into the hobby with DCC was a game changer.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I have never bought an "American" locomotive made by Kato nor a track set. I have bought Unitrack "piece by inch" and I've bought some "delightfully quaint" Japanese rolling stock made by Kato for the Japanese market. Read my posts:
(2) Kato KIHA25-1500 Information | Model Train Forum 
(2) Wiring a Unitrack layout | Model Train Forum 
to give you an idea of my recent experience with Kato. I have {so far) neither bought nor attempted to wire Kato turnouts. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have a question?

Don


----------



## Josh32 (Jan 5, 2022)

DonR said:


> Do you have a question?
> 
> Don


Not currently, going to stick with the current track/loco set up for a while and start working on terrain and other scenery


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Cool welcome to the fun! I am 44 and currently being g evaluated for ASD. All my scores are high and just waitg for my evaluation and diagnosis. 
Good idea switching to Kato track. Definitely have fun with a layout and you will find quickly what you want next. Look forward to its growth!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

